# Which Grinder



## rainierbookcases (Jan 10, 2017)

Sorry if this has been asked before. I am about to purchase the Rocket Apartamento and was wondering what grinder people would recommend.

I want to use it for Espresso and also drip.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## S-Type (Dec 27, 2016)

What is your budget? Do you want to buy new or used? Do you have some space limitations?


----------



## rainierbookcases (Jan 10, 2017)

I am not bothered if it is new or old, I was hoping to spend not much more than £400

Thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Dialling back and forth between espresso and drip can be a pain.

Also more info required

Do you want to single dose ?

Will you be changing beans alot - hence you want something with small retention ?

Do you want to an on demand grinder or are you ok to use one with a doser.

Do you have any space restrictions ?

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?17071-Grinders-what-do-you-get-for-your-money


----------



## S-Type (Dec 27, 2016)

Mazzer Super Jolly is my recommendation.


----------



## leozava (Jan 4, 2017)

super jolly is pretty bulletproof but a bit of a pain to go back and forth from drip to espresso


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Which in fairness can probably be said of most decent espresso grinders.


----------

